# Nissan Truck, Stuck Lifter, Tapping



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Pour can of Seafoam into crankcase and let her run. As it gets better, take her onto freeway and give a nice ride, for maybe few hours.
Go back, change oil with flush oil. Be happy.
DO NOT RACE ENGINE.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Change oil with flush oil - means, drain oil, pour flush oil in, run for 15 minutes or so, revving to a 2000 level and holding there for maybe 5-6 seconds; then drain that flush oil, will come out black, then replace oil filter and pour in good oil.


----------



## chickendude (Jul 17, 2013)

Tried the seafoam, cause I love seafoam, but it did not work for me. But I did not run it for three hours on expressway. It is still tapping very loud. Crazy how it went from not tapping to tapping all at once. Do you know why? Plugged up push rod? Something stuck in lifter?


----------



## chickendude (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok. *bRO.. I did what you said. Got on the e way. Stopped ticking. Thank you so much! Worked!!!! Runs like new!!!! You are my new hero!*


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool. You welcomed. Thing is, Nissan has very interesting lifter design. It's a hybrid, tappet and a lifter in the center of it. Lifter itself, as a result, is very tiny. For some reason, they bleed oil out of themselves very fast, resulting in scary knock.
My son bought Infinity G35 for his wife, and had that noise. Scared the holy crap out of us, sounded like engine went into pieces. 
So now he really watches oil level. And Seafoms it before every oil chnage. Took two oil changes with Seafoam to fix the knock.
We are not looking forward to the next week. They are in Spain, car will not be driven for 2 weeks, I am anticipating knock at start up.


----------

